# Project loft + aviary



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

tell me what you think.. this is just a quick design using flash...


2.5 ft for the width .. i forgot to put in the image.
and for the rooms, I can add 1 more room for nesting.


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

here is another one.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Would there be a hall along the front of this for human access, or a big door such to make it easy to scrape out/clean? (Maybe I'm not visualizing the plan quite correctly--rather sleepy today...)


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Two doors on the front and that would make one very cool loft


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

there will be a hall and openings at the middle and on the left rooms and poo catcher in each room to make cleaning easier. plus the main floor is also going to have poo catcher that can e rolled out.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Should be a decent design then.  What kind of roof shape will you use? 

Will there be an attached aviary, or is this for homers anyways?


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

the right part is the aviary.. but I might add few more space on it. 

My plan with the roof will e detachable, because I will be moving to another town sometime next year. So there will be a closed ceiling on this one + the detachable roof. Roof shape should be something like this.. 

quick image... lols









Currently I have Oriental Frills. but for this loft, I am thinking of English barbs or German Beauty Homer.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Will you fly them?


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

yes I will...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Do the German Beautys fly well? I tried flying English carriers but they are clumsy and get lost.


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

not sure w/ German Beauties coz it's going to be my first to have them..  but the research I made is already giving me a hint not to let them fly...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

They are nice looking birds but maybe you shouldnt fly them. I think a Barb could fly and a barb cross german beauty would probably fly but seams a shame to have crossbred birds.


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

true sir.. I wont go for a crossbred birds...


----------

